# Salty arrives today!



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 17, 2009)

My partner and I have a hatchy Saltwater Croc arriving from QLD today. He arrives at Tullamarine at 6:30 tonight! Needless to say we're both very excited. The tank is just about finished for his/her new home. 

We will post pics when he/she is settled in!


----------



## Azzajay77 (Apr 17, 2009)

What size/sort of set up do you need for one of those ... how cool, congrats


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 17, 2009)

At the moment lol, we've got a four foot glass tank for him/her that my partner has attached shelves to with ramps so it can come out of the water if it wants, water pump, heating of course (my partner would be able to explain in greater depth, hes better with the technical stuff lol) We got this great gravel from our local pet shop that looks like a river bed and we're going to put some fish and reeds in with him as well.


----------



## Azzajay77 (Apr 17, 2009)

Sounds great ! Can't wait to see it set up


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 17, 2009)

So you can have crocks on a reptile liscence?... or is this under the table?


----------



## mark83 (Apr 17, 2009)

that sounds awesome. looking forward to seeing some pics


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 17, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> So you can have crocks on a reptile liscence?... or is this under the table?



Only in NT, SA and VIC....


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 17, 2009)

As Matt said only in those states, we can have both Freshies and Salties in Vic.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 17, 2009)

bummer, *pout* we can't have anything in Qld!


----------



## Jason (Apr 17, 2009)

im VERY envious.... i would love a croc, salty or freshy... love em all. congrats. make sure to post pics! with the setup also.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 17, 2009)

we will definately be posting pics as soon as he/she settles in!


----------



## guesswho (Apr 17, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> bummer, *pout* we can't have anything in Qld!


 
And we can have even less in NSW


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey!! At least you guys can have Rough Scaled's and Boyds!!


----------



## Jason (Apr 17, 2009)

id trade keeping boyds and RSP anyday for a chance to keep crocs (having said that i keep neither species). crocs are just amazing animals! hence i love and keep a bells lacey... closest i could get really.


----------



## ssshazza (Apr 17, 2009)

and even less in ACT....


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 17, 2009)

I want a Bell's Lacey sooooo bad!


----------



## TahneeMaree (Apr 17, 2009)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> Hey!! At least you guys can have Rough Scaled's and Boyds!!


 
and ferrets, bunnies, sugar gliders


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 17, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> and ferrets, bunnies, sugar gliders



But Boyd's and Roughies!!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 17, 2009)

and come over the border this way to SA and we can keep even more than VIC can!!!!


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 17, 2009)

Argh don't tell me that or I'll have to move...


----------



## matt86 (Apr 17, 2009)

It's extremely cool that you can keep salties!
Looking forward to the pics, and enjoy!


----------



## kupper (Apr 17, 2009)

can you?


----------



## WomaPythons (Apr 17, 2009)

i have been waitin for sum1 thats gettin a croc im in sa wat do i need 2 do 2 get 1


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Apr 17, 2009)

Man I'm so jealous:twisted:
Can't wait till I move out and make some extensions for herp rooms^.^


----------



## Omgitschris (Apr 17, 2009)

mmmm realy jelous now, you must be realy excited. make sure you post pictures of it for us all


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 17, 2009)

I am verrry excited! When the ad was posted they were only a week old, so they they're only about 3 weeks now....so they're just tiny bubs!


----------



## bfg23 (Apr 17, 2009)

hey shnakey girl, how long is the little fella going to last in the 4ft tank.
i have a 4ft tank spare here at home, but was going to wait till i got a 6footer before i got my freshie.
womapythons- you should probably do a bit of research before you think about getting a croc if you have absolutely no idea yet.


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 17, 2009)

I am so moving back to SA, large choice of animals to own there


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 17, 2009)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> At the moment lol, we've got a four foot glass tank for him/her that my partner has attached shelves to with ramps so it can come out of the water if it wants, water pump, heating of course (my partner would be able to explain in greater depth, hes better with the technical stuff lol) We got this great gravel from our local pet shop that looks like a river bed and we're going to put some fish and reeds in with him as well.


 
G'day ShnakeyGirl,

I'm very jealous...we weren't quite set up for Salties when those ones became available so I missed out. I'd give the fancy gravel and reeds a miss if I were you - he will destroy them in a heart beat. I house my Freshies very simply - heater (stainless steel Jagers), pump, washed 70mm+ river rocks on the base and a besa block under a spotlight. Any fancier in a small enclosure and they wreck it. 

Post some pics!


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 17, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day ShnakeyGirl,
> 
> I'm very jealous...we weren't quite set up for Salties when those ones became available so I missed out. I'd give the fancy gravel and reeds a miss if I were you - he will destroy them in a heart beat. I house my Freshies very simply - heater (stainless steel Jagers), pump, washed 70mm+ river rocks on the base and a besa block under a spotlight. Any fancier in a small enclosure and they wreck it.
> 
> Post some pics!



Thanks heaps Johnno, I really appreciate it! the gravel isn't anything too fancy, its just really effective looking in the enclosure, looks very natural! Would love to some pics of your freshies also!


----------



## monolith (Apr 17, 2009)

i would get a croc, but there just to dam powerful. and besides, im not having a go, but things that big should be in the wild.(thats just my op)


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, the same could be said for Scrubbys, Laceys, bign Coastals, Olives and the list goes on and they're widely kept.


----------



## m.punja (Apr 17, 2009)

salties destroy everything. mine even goes the water heater. Unreal pets a nd when they get bigger they are great fun. It is great to lure them into launching out of the water or making them barrel roll for there feed but I found after I got my croc to do it once he wants to do it all the time now, so it makes it a little more interesting when i have to work with him. Have fun and post pics.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 17, 2009)

m.punja said:


> salties destroy everything. mine even goes the water heater. Unreal pets a nd when they get bigger they are great fun. It is great to lure them into launching out of the water or making them barrel roll for there feed but I found after I got my croc to do it once he wants to do it all the time now, so it makes it a little more interesting when i have to work with him. Have fun and post pics.



Hahahahaha thats classic! How old is yours? Any piccies?


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 17, 2009)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> Hahahahaha thats classic! How old is yours? Any piccies?


 
+1 :lol:


----------



## fishead (Apr 17, 2009)

Good stuff shnakeygirl. Isn't it amazing that you guys can keep a salty but not an amyae etc!


----------



## funcouple (Apr 17, 2009)

im so jelous. what class licence do you guys in victoria need to keep a salty?


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Apr 17, 2009)

funcouple said:


> im so jelous. what class licence do you guys in victoria need to keep a salty?



you need an advanced licence, and that's about it...
anyway, here is some pics of our lil guy/ girl, unsure on sex atm












snappy and quick lil bugger as well... already bit my knuckles and finger a couple times, not used to them this small :lol:
any other croc owners can add their pics on here to if they like...


----------



## Omgitschris (Apr 17, 2009)

awww thats so awsome  ! can you please post some picture of his new encloure ? and do croc bite's hurt ? or are they the same as python bites ?


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Apr 17, 2009)

these ones didn't, (yeah kinda like a python) but not something i would practice again if i can help it :lol:
will have the enclosure pics up sunday , we're stuck in melb doin, and getting some stuff for the other herps at home this weekend..


----------



## cris (Apr 17, 2009)

Cool, one thing i have always wondered about privately keeping massive crocs is how do you learn to handle them safely and stuff? Also how much space, heating and food does an adult need? 

A moat with a massive croc would work far better than a guard dog :lol:


----------



## mark83 (Apr 17, 2009)

wow that looks awesome. its smaller than I thought it would be


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah about 30cm


----------



## Jarden (Apr 18, 2009)

Ossh thats awesome theyre so cute when theyre little lol


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 18, 2009)

They're cute when they're big too!!


----------



## bfg23 (Apr 18, 2009)

hey guys sorry to pester, but how long will the salty last in the 4ft tank before you have to upgrade.


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Apr 18, 2009)

haha not long i would presume, it is tempary accomadation for a couple months as i'm about to build a heap of upgrade enclosures for all our herps... the crocs 1 being my first priority


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Apr 19, 2009)

here's the other pics of the lil guy and the setup


----------



## bfg23 (Apr 19, 2009)

oh man that is awesome. 
im on the hunt for a 6foot tank now, i am so getting a freshie asap.
thanks for the photo's you are one lucky couple.


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 19, 2009)

Absolutely awesome! Your very lucky. I wish we could keep them in nsw...Id love a salty!


----------



## whcasual79 (Apr 19, 2009)

man makes me wana get a croc too....


----------



## mckellar007 (Apr 19, 2009)

he's TINY!! smaller then i pictured (spoke to you the other day at totally reptiles) awsome things crocs are!! you'll really enjoy him!!


----------



## potato matter (Apr 19, 2009)

How big will this salty grow?


----------



## Omgitschris (Apr 19, 2009)

vege_head said:


> How big will this salty grow?


 the same size as everyother saltie i would assume ? about 4m ?


----------



## buttss66 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just wondering how you house a full-grown croc? I assume you would need a larger than average backyard and an inground pool - or be planning to build one. Do you live in suburbia or further out. I don't imagine my neighbours would be too thrilled if I brought one home.:shock:


----------



## bfg23 (Apr 19, 2009)

yes you need to be seriously setup for a 2.5+meter croc.
i seen a ~2mtr salty at a aquarium shop in adelaide here and its in a terribly small enclosure for its size. i would much rather see it in a big outside enclosure.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 19, 2009)

buttss66 said:


> Just wondering how you house a full-grown croc? I assume you would need a larger than average backyard and an inground pool - or be planning to build one. Do you live in suburbia or further out. I don't imagine my neighbours would be too thrilled if I brought one home.:shock:



Same size enclosure as you'd see at any good zoo. We're fortunate we live out of Melbourne. We've considered everything and are well prepared for a growing Salties needs.


----------



## Stitched (Apr 19, 2009)

bfg23 said:


> yes you need to be seriously setup for a 2.5+meter croc.
> i seen a ~2mtr salty at a aquarium shop in adelaide here and its in a terribly small enclosure for its size. i would much rather see it in a big outside enclosure.


 Is that the shop just north of the city? (not naming names)
I believe that particular one has been rehoused now that it has outgrown its enclosure


----------



## Smokey (Apr 19, 2009)

How much do salties sell for ? how many eggs do the females lay ?





cheers


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Apr 19, 2009)

ours was 250 with frieght..... can't remember for sure but i think they can lay up to 50, 40 as an average.


----------



## Smokey (Apr 19, 2009)

shnakeyguy said:


> ours was 250 with frieght..... can't remember for sure but i think they can lay up to 50, 40 as an average.


 


thanks for the reply


----------



## candycaine (Apr 19, 2009)

so is it the same as darwin with only being aloud to keep it till its 1 metre long then you need to give it back to the wild life parks, they then give you another one?


----------



## mckellar007 (Apr 20, 2009)

candycaine said:


> so is it the same as darwin with only being aloud to keep it till its 1 metre long then you need to give it back to the wild life parks, they then give you another one?


 
nope, mine is about 1.2 at the moment, i have had to slow down his feeding to once a fortnight until i have finished his new enclosure, he grew nearly a foot over 2 months i havent had him "sexed" but most(95%) of crocodiles that come from crocodile parks are male, because of the way that sex is determined and the rate at which males grow compared to females, the crocodile parks incubate the eggs at 30 degrees(i think) to get nearly all the hatchlings as males, if the incubation temps are too high or too low the hatchlings will be females.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 20, 2009)

mckellar007 said:


> nope, mine is about 1.2 at the moment, i have had to slow down his feeding to once a fortnight until i have finished his new enclosure, he grew nearly a foot over 2 months i havent had him "sexed" but most(95%) of crocodiles that come from crocodile parks are male, because of the way that sex is determined and the rate at which males grow compared to females, the crocodile parks incubate the eggs at 30 degrees(i think) to get nearly all the hatchlings as males, if the incubation temps are too high or too low the hatchlings will be females.



Thanks for that! We were told the day we spoke to you at Totally Reptiles to enquire about the incubation to try and determine sex. We think he is a male anyway.

How do you go about getting them sexed?


----------



## DonnB (Apr 20, 2009)

ShnakeyGirl said:


> How do you go about getting them sexed?



When they are big enough you need to stick your finger in the cloaca and feel around. If you feel anything in there its a male, if theres nothing in there its a female.

Another ways is when you put your finger in the cloaca, if it turns to bite its male, if it turns and winks its female


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 20, 2009)

Moreliac said:


> When they are big enough you need to stick your finger in the cloaca and feel around. If you feel anything in there its a male, if theres nothing in there its a female.
> 
> Another ways is when you put your finger in the cloaca, if it turns to bite its male, if it turns and winks its female



LOL thanks Moreliac!


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 20, 2009)

Another ways is when you put your finger in the cloaca, if it turns to bite its male, if it turns and winks its female .....................classic lmao..


----------



## domdom22 (Apr 20, 2009)

so wat do u do with crocs wen there fully grown?
put em in a pool or sumthing?


----------



## AlexN (Apr 20, 2009)

A guy in darwin about 10 years ago was killed by his pet salty... He'd had it for a great many years, pretty much since it was a hatchling.. He'd fed it regularly, and then one day, he walked into the enclosure just as he always did to have a bit of a tidy up etc... BAM.. the croc lurched out of the pool, grabbed hold of him, dragged him back into the pool and started rolling.... 

I love the animals, but wouldnt keep one as a pet... I dont think at any stage, no matter what your history of handling when its young or how you've cared for it as its got older, a Salty never become a tame animal. It will never learn to like you, and it will never stop considering you as a meal.... 

I hope you have fun with your new salty, and I definitely hope you dont meet the same fate as the afforementioned gentleman.. 
Im sure that if you respect the animal in the way it deserves to be respected then by all means keeping a salty untill its perhaps 2.5m long could be considered "safe" once it got bigger than that, I'd be calling the zoo and asking them if they wanted to swap it for a hatchy...


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 20, 2009)

AlexN said:


> A guy in darwin about 10 years ago was killed by his pet salty... He'd had it for a great many years, pretty much since it was a hatchling.. He'd fed it regularly, and then one day, he walked into the enclosure just as he always did to have a bit of a tidy up etc... BAM.. the croc lurched out of the pool, grabbed hold of him, dragged him back into the pool and started rolling....
> 
> I love the animals, but wouldnt keep one as a pet... I dont think at any stage, no matter what your history of handling when its young or how you've cared for it as its got older, a Salty never become a tame animal. It will never learn to like you, and it will never stop considering you as a meal....
> 
> ...


 
G'day Alex,

Do you have any references to the guy who was killed by his pet croc? I've never heard of it before...


----------



## saratoga (Apr 20, 2009)

^ I've never heard of that one either!

There was a guy some time ago who lost his arm to his lifelong pet croc...can't remember if it was Cairns or Darwin.


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Apr 20, 2009)

AlexN said:


> A guy in darwin about 10 years ago was killed by his pet salty... He'd had it for a great many years, pretty much since it was a hatchling.. He'd fed it regularly, and then one day, he walked into the enclosure just as he always did to have a bit of a tidy up etc... BAM.. the croc lurched out of the pool, grabbed hold of him, dragged him back into the pool and started rolling....
> 
> I love the animals, but wouldnt keep one as a pet... I dont think at any stage, no matter what your history of handling when its young or how you've cared for it as its got older, a Salty never become a tame animal. It will never learn to like you, and it will never stop considering you as a meal....
> 
> ...




Hi there,

We've well considered what Salties are capable of and we know not to turn our backs on him when he is older. We are aware we can never fully trust him as they are purely instinctual animals. My partner has worked with them in Zoos before and has experience with them in the wild since he was young. They deserve great respect as they are the oldest predator that hasn't had to change for millions of years and are capable of great destruction.

And he/she is proving to be an absolute joy to keep so far.


----------



## AlexN (Apr 20, 2009)

I dont have any web links for it.. I was living in darwin at the time, and the only reason I know about it was that he was a friend of my family... I dont think it was in any of the papers etc.. however I was 12~13 yrs old at the time, and so I didnt exactly read the papers.. I remember being at his house for dinner one night, he got all excited and said, hey.. Come and have a look at my pet "spot"... we went out into the back yard, and there it was, in the pool enclosure.. damn near fully grown female salty... I was a big reptile fan then as I am now, however my first thought was "Bugger that" I'd kept the odd dragon at that point, and had a frilly at the time too.. though the idea of a pet salt water croc was just to much for me to even fathom... After being bitten by the odd snake, a lot of frillies and a water dragon or two, I didn't even want to imagine a 50cm croc latching onto my finger... let alone once it hits 100~200cm.. 

I bet its a joy to have... and I hope its a real sweetie... I think if it were me though, once it got to 1.2~1.5m long, I'd want to trade it for another hatchy... once they get big I think it would be a real hassle... I will say this though... Its very good to know that you and your partner have some experience in looking after these creatures... without which I think it would be far too much of an undertaking...

Best of luck with him/her and do post plenty of pics of his development.. From my understanding it'll grow pretty fast if its fed up well..  

Alex.


----------



## bfg23 (Apr 20, 2009)

stiched, nah its not the shop on prospect road. i know the one you are thinking of, the croc got replaced by 2 of the most amazing looking perenties.
nah its called fish haven on maxwell road in para hills. 
they had a handful of freshies a few months ago when i went for a browse so i went for another look and was going to ask a few questions, but they didnt have any. just the massive saltie, and the 2 huge darwin carpets up the back.


----------

